# What would you rate Justin Bieber at his peak?



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Apr 7, 2019)

5 at the highest. he's just halo'd hardcore plus a manlet. tbh it's all a cope talking about him like this cuz he's lived a life 99.9999% of us would have never lived.


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Apr 7, 2019)

arcerus mogs him to death, he should just ldar dedsrs


----------



## Sizzurp (Apr 7, 2019)

10/10


----------



## androidcel (Apr 7, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> he should just ldar dedsrs


----------



## IceCutter (Apr 7, 2019)

Massivemanlet/10


----------



## dogtown (Apr 7, 2019)

IceCutter said:


> Massivemanlet/10




5’9 is fine


----------



## Alexanderr (Apr 7, 2019)

Bieber is a fucking manlet. He’s like what 5’8?


----------



## Deleted member 999 (Apr 7, 2019)

dogtown said:


> 5’9 is fine


He is 5'7"
Jb exposed :





Justin Bieber's Real Height


Find out how tall Justin Bieber is, discover other Celebrity Heights and Vote on how tall you think any Celebrity is!



www.celebheights.com


----------



## dogtown (Apr 7, 2019)

Trapstarboy01 said:


> He is 5'7"
> Jb exposed :
> 
> 
> ...



All guesses JFL


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Apr 7, 2019)

Only attractive to JBs


----------



## Hunter (Apr 7, 2019)

overrated/10


----------



## dogtown (Apr 7, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> Only attractive to JBs



Because that’s a bad thing???


----------



## HereForReasons (Apr 7, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> Bieber is a fucking manlet. He’s like what 5’8?




Funny they are related


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 7, 2019)

itsoverbuddyboyo said:


> 5 at the highest. he's just halo'd hardcore plus a manlet. tbh it's all a cope talking about him like this cuz he's lived a life 99.9999% of us would have never lived.


No it's not cope because I'm talking about him in order to figure out what to surgerymaxx. I'm generally interested in good looking celebs because it will help we with my surgeries. 

And btw just lol if you think this is a 5/10. Look at the girls how they act. His face was key to success. 



5/10. Just lol.


Alexanderr said:


> Bieber is a fucking manlet. He’s like what 5’8?



Still tall enough to start a career as a superstar jfl.


IceCutter said:


> Massivemanlet/10



He's a manlet lol but I hope you understand that this pic doesn't say anything jfl. If you want to point out how tall he is take a pic where you see him STANDING next to a celebrity for comparison. In your example his pose is bad, we don't know the height of the seat, we can't see his feet and if they touch the ground, we don't know how tall the girl is and we can't look it up cause she's not a celeb so we have zero comparison. Useless.


Curious0 said:


> Only attractive to JBs


"Only" jfl


freakofnature said:


> arcerus mogs him to death, he should just ldar dedsrs


Why should he ldar if millions of girls would fuck him every single day? Also look at his wife. She's not the best looking obviously but better than anything people on this site will ever smash and most importantly she has model status. Jlol.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Apr 7, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Because that’s a bad thing???


It's a good thing but at some point it starts to be a taboo to fuck JBs I guess. 
I'd fuck jbs my whole life though if it's possible


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 7, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> *OP keep sucking his dick you faggot. *


Jfl I'm not a faggot. Everytime someone brings Bieber up faggot accusation are made. That's lame. I'm just analysing his facial features and success to be able to improve.


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## NickGurr (Apr 7, 2019)

Trapstarboy01 said:


> He is 5'7"
> Jb exposed :
> 
> 
> ...


I had some retards post the same on r/Braincels, when at the bottom of the page it literally says

*Average Guess (973 Votes)
5ft 7.47in (171.4cm) *


----------



## HereForReasons (Apr 7, 2019)

normie scale, psl, whatever I'd say he is an 8


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 7, 2019)

Chad


----------



## NormieKilla (Apr 7, 2019)

Jfl all those coping idiots saying he's overrated


----------



## Austrian Oak (May 20, 2020)

He would still slay jbs easily


----------

